

ASK HN: Facebook Trending Articles shows article read by self - swapsmagic
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57425557-93/facebooks-trending-articles-finds-foes-among-the-clutter/
One thing i noticed about the feature is, it shows article read by me to myself. Do you guys think, it's necessary to share the same news with me which i have already read?
======
swapsmagic
One thing i notice it, it shared the news read by me to myself. Is it a good
or unnecessary feature? I know by trending article means, it shares all the
articles which are in trend independent of whether you have read it or not,
but still i feel it should not share the same article to me.

